# To MAXX or not to MAXX...?



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

Friends --

I've pretty much decided to buy a RAZR HD. Now my question is whether to MAXX or not.

The advantage to the MAXX is the battery of course (I don't need 16G extra storage, at least right now). The advantage to not MAXX is that I could get the Developer edition, which I assume will have advantages once there's something to flash.

So... those that went the non-MAXX route... does your phone last all day? I'm mostly a reader, so I use feedly (rss reader) a lot, kindle, tapatalk, and the occasional chrome.

I don't mind charging every night, but if the difference is between making it from the time I wake up til the time I go to bed, or NOT, the MAXX is worth it to me.

All thoughts appreciated.


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

Depends when it comes off the charger and if your a early to bed person id say. Also I havent had it long enough to say if the wifi helps battery life like it did on the GNex.

If you plan on loading roms, id get the maxx for the 32gb. Safestrap is better than cwm from what ive read and it leaves multiple partitions with multiple roms, needing the space.


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks. I'm definitely leaning that way.


----------



## nnnnr12 (Jan 2, 2012)

To maxx HD!! This picture is enough proof










-tapped from my RAZR maxx HD with Safestrap


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

nnnnr12 said:


> To maxx HD!! This picture is enough proof
> 
> -tapped from my RAZR maxx HD with Safestrap


Right. I know the MAXX is good enough. I don't know if the non-MAXX is good enough. It would be nice if it were, as I'm interested in the developer edition (and in supporting the idea of developer editions). But if the non-MAXX won't last me all day, and the MAXX clearly would, that's more important to me.


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

I have the non max and I see generally about 16 to 20 hours out of my phone , 3 hours on screen and usually about hour and a half of calls , I think that suffices just fine

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

On a side note I've tried extremely hard to kill this phones battery. I also took the liberty and have a video review on YouTube ,just look for dobo122884 on YouTube . I did a usage and real world review

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

I use mine alot and the gnex would have been dead hours ago but I'm still at 50%. So it's safe to say I'll take the 1990s digicam quality for battery life.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX HD using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## manutcbs (Oct 23, 2011)

If you're mostly reading and charging every night you probably don't need the maxx. If you want to flash ROMs maybe look to the HD dev edition.

Sent from my RAZR MAXX HD


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Sounds like the non-MAXX battery is pretty darn good. I watched dobo's youtube review. I guess I'm now leaning toward the developer edition.


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

The non maxx is enough to last me all day and I'm a very heavy user. But if your flashing, get the maxx. Safestrap uses phone partitions and I could use more space there.
Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## chinkster (Dec 18, 2011)

It's maxx or nothing!


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

clouse2013 said:


> The non maxx is enough to last me all day and I'm a very heavy user. But if your flashing, get the maxx. Safestrap uses phone partitions and I could use more space there.
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


So I went ahead and ordered the dev edition. I'm not sure if I'll ROM or not (let's face it, probably) but with the unlocked bootloader hopefully there will be non safestrap options.

Thanks again all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

Pupalei said:


> So I went ahead and ordered the dev edition. I'm not sure if I'll ROM or not (let's face it, probably) but with the unlocked bootloader hopefully there will be non safestrap options.
> 
> Thanks again all.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Over at XDA there's a thread to download CWM or TWRP for Dev edition only.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

